# Say something nice...



## vraiblonde

...about your wife/husband/SO.

We - and by "we" I mean "I" - bitch about the opposite sex and tend to focus on the negative, so in this thread let's say what we love about our partner.

M is a doll.  He's always loving and patient with me, even when I'm snappish and being stupid.  He is great around the house - cooks, does dishes, takes the trash out without prompting, walks the dog in the morning so I can sleep in, he rubs my back and says sweet things to me.  This morning he brought me coffee in bed.  He's much more thoughtful than I am.

Your turn!  Say something nice about your sweetie.


----------



## GWguy

Old saying.... if you have nothing nice to say, don't say anything.


----------



## RoseRed

Something nice.  :shrug:


----------



## ontheriver

crickets


----------



## Hank

vraiblonde said:


> ...about your wife/husband/SO.
> 
> We - and by "we" I mean "I" - bitch about the opposite sex and tend to focus on the negative, so in this thread let's say what we love about our partner.
> 
> M is a doll.  He's always loving and patient with me, even when I'm snappish and being stupid.  He is great around the house - cooks, does dishes, takes the trash out without prompting, walks the dog in the morning so I can sleep in, he rubs my back and says sweet things to me.  This morning he brought me coffee in bed.  He's much more thoughtful than I am.
> 
> Your turn!  Say something nice about your sweetie.



What happened to you?


----------



## vraiblonde

Hank said:


> What happened to you?



 Hell, I even deleted a lot of my post before I hit the button.    if I left it all stand I'd have really made you sick.


----------



## Monello

> Say something nice about your sweetie.



My sweetie makes me feel young.  

I get to bask in an aura of affection/sensuality/love.  

We have a ton of little things in common, like a shared love of real maple syrup or an overwhelming admiration for unusual condiments.

She's cerebral and quick witted with a pinch of cayenne.  We share some amazing conversations.

She lets me be me. 

Don't get me started on the mooshing.


----------



## BadGirl

I adore my husband, for lots of different reasons.

I love that he treats me well, and puts up with me even when I don't deserve that kind of courtesy.
I love that he makes me feel loved, when I most need that re-assurance.
I love that he is such an awesome father to our son, and that our son loves him so much in return.
I love that he is affectionate to me, and thinks I'm hot, even when I know I'm not.
I love that he is inquisitive, and is always learning something new.
I love that he cares enough about us that he wants to take care of us and makes sure that we are provided for very nicely.
I love that he is giving of his time and money to help other people in need.
I love that he can fix just about anything......washer, dryer, mixer, vehicles, does plumbing, electrical, etc. with great success.
I love his long legs and his strong arms, most when he hugs me.


----------



## migtig

My husband is awesome.  I always knew that, but I don't think I realized how wonderful, truly wonderful, he is, until I got sick and was shuffled back and forth from doctor's appointments.  He takes time off from work so that he can drive me to John Hopkins and other doctor appointments and be with me and hold my hand.  We spent my birthday with me being poked and prodded and abused at John Hopkins.  He has not complained once about the changes in diet I've had to make for health reasons, that changed what food he eats as well.  He is patient, loving and kind.  He gives me hugs when I need them, and he always make the coffee (except on weekends and holidays).  He walks the dogs when I get too tired (or it's too cold for me) to take them out.  He solves problems for me - he's in the process of automating the home so I don't have to struggle with the door or lights.  He bought me a cool funky cane.  He's installed pull out shelving in the kitchen.  He carries pots for me that are too heavy for me to lift safely.  He chops vegetables for me when my body isn't cooperating.  He lets me watch boring history shows instead of the news channel when I ask.  He hands me the remote control if I ask for it without a complaint. He plants for me when it's too difficult for me and he'll pull stubborn weeds I can't get them.  He lets me fail and encourages me to succeed.  He lets me rant and rail against the world and pretends to listen.  He drives me to work when it snows.  He tries hard not to snore.  He actually listens to my advice, when it's valid.  He changes light bulbs, and gets me things I can't reach.  He dances with me when there is no music.  

  I could go on.  Maybe we should start the kvitch tread next?


----------



## withrespect

My husband is patient and calm with me. Even when I am all 


We balance each other out.   He's like Valium... I'm like...well... Red Bull.


----------



## dontknowwhy

She's always eager to indulge in my fantasies once the roofie kicks in


----------



## Foxhound

My baby is strong, not afraid to tell it like she sees it. She is intelligent, generous and loving. She is a great cook. She knows how to raise children to be fine productive and independent. She is the best organizer I know of.She has wonderful blue eyes you can get lost in. She is romantic. She also happens to be beautiful, sexy, and HAWT. She fills my senses.  

Oh yeah... She puts up with me!


----------



## frequentflier

Our relationship has changed a lot in the 14+ years we have been together. I never thought I would "spend the rest of my life" with someone after being single so long. 

In no particular order:

I love that he is helpful when I ask him to be. He accepts me; flaws and all and doesn't try to change me.  He is kind to all animals and most humans. He accepts my love for all animals and the need to help them. He is patient with me when I rant. He doesn't always tell me what I want to hear and will debate issues with me. He respects my privacy and need for down/alone time. He sometimes surprises me by washing my car or vacuuming the house! He usually brings me coffee in bed.  He encourages me to have friendships and relationships with others. He is not jealous or mean. He is passionate about aviation. He reads a lot and is like a sponge in learning new things. He often helps others in need. He is generous. He is a great cook. He is quite handy and capable of technology/household/mechanical repairs and maintenance when he wants to be (!) He often amazes me with his recollection of the botanical name of a flower or common plant and tree names. He loves growing veggies and loves my flowers and roses and often waters them. 
...just a few things...


----------



## Chasey_Lane

My husband lets me hoard doggies.


----------



## warneckutz

Chasey_Lane said:


> My husband lets me hoard doggies.


----------



## Larry Gude

vraiblonde said:


> M is a doll.  .



He'd have to be to put up with your ass and that explains that one picture where his eyes looks lifeless and his body hunched over like you just hid the control strings for the picture.  
I knew it!

 








I am sorry!!!!! I only did that because I knew it would make you, and probably him, laugh. Sorry, sorry, sorry!! Just kidding!!!!!!!!


----------



## Larry Gude

Chasey_Lane said:


> My husband lets me hoard doggies.



Time to whip out the urban dictionary....


hmmm....hoard....doggies....    OMG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  You titanic slut!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Larry Gude

Lori is funny as hell in totally unexpected ways. Razor sharp wit.
I love her walk. 
She loves animals, plants and food and is interested in them and loves telling all about them.
Her skin and hair always smell like heaven


Too bad I ran her off.     :


----------



## MMDad

My wife lives in a different state!!!!


----------



## warneckutz

Larry Gude said:


> He'd have to be to put up with your ass and that explains that one picture where his eyes looks lifeless and his body hunched over like you just hid the control strings for the picture.
> I knew it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am sorry!!!!! I only did that because I knew it would make you, and probably him, laugh. Sorry, sorry, sorry!! Just kidding!!!!!!!!





Larry Gude said:


> Lori is funny as hell in totally unexpected ways. Razor sharp wit.
> I love her walk.
> She loves animals, plants and food and is interested in them and loves telling all about them.
> Her skin and hair always smell like heaven
> 
> 
> Too bad I ran her off.     :


----------



## Monello

Larry Gude said:


> He'd have to be to put up with your ass


----------



## Hank

Monello said:


>



So, you're the stud?


----------



## Monello

Hank said:


> So, you're the stud?


----------



## Larry Gude

Monello said:


>



Come on!  You didn't laugh, even a little???


----------



## Tito

Bann said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=czX59KGjDG0&feature=youtube_gdata_player



Good God! Someone hand me a noose!


----------



## getbent

He is a great cook and can make something out of nothing.  He will spend hours with the girls practicing softball whenever they want.  He has a great sense of humor  (which both my girls inherited) and he can laugh at himself.  If I ask, he will do it.  He is my go-to DIY guy.  I love his ability to make friends anywhere.


----------



## vraiblonde

I like this thread 

(Well, most of it...)

Finding M was like finding that lost puzzle piece that was needed to complete the picture.  He soothes me and makes me a better person.


----------



## Larry Gude

vraiblonde said:


> I like this thread
> 
> (Well, most of it...)
> 
> Finding M was like finding that lost puzzle piece that was needed to complete the picture.  He soothes me and makes me a better person.



That's awesome and I am sincerely happy for you both, especially you! But, you coulda laughed a LITTLE bit.   :


----------



## acommondisaster

Chasey_Lane said:


> My husband lets me hoard doggies.



I want your husband.


----------



## acommondisaster

Well, aside from the fact that my husband is a meanie and says two dogs are enough, I love how I know he'll always take care of me. I remember the look in his eyes the night we had our first son- the sheer joy and pride - and I remember the look on his face when he walked into the cardiac ICU to see me propped up, just a few hours after he'd been told to go home and prepare our kids for bad news. Both of those times, I realized for the first time how much he loved me. He has the worst taste in music, won't stop sampling whatever I'm cooking, leaning over the pot, using the spoon I'm using to stir and he keeps a hairbrush in a kitchen drawer, no matter how many times I move it, but I wouldn't trade him for anything.


----------



## mamatutu

acommondisaster said:


> Well, aside from the fact that my husband is a meanie and says two dogs are enough, I love how I know he'll always take care of me. I remember the look in his eyes the night we had our first son- the sheer joy and pride - and I remember the look on his face when he walked into the cardiac ICU to see me propped up, just a few hours after he'd been told to go home and prepare our kids for bad news. Both of those times, I realized for the first time how much he loved me. He has the worst taste in music, won't stop sampling whatever I'm cooking, leaning over the pot, using the spoon I'm using to stir and he keeps a hairbrush in a kitchen drawer, no matter how many times I move it, but I wouldn't trade him for anything.



Your husband sounds wonderful!

My husband is just great, period.  He is athletic and in shape, he is smart and his brain is like a calculator, and he is an adoring step dad to my children. I love his military routine that he goes through everyday; everything is prompt, scheduled, and everything is in its place.  He would do anything for me, and has proven that over and over again.  He is funny, the grilling king, can fix anything, tells me he loves me a dozen times a day, and has seen every movie ever made, I think.  I could go on and on, but doubt it is very exciting to anyone else!


----------



## kwillia

vraiblonde said:


> I like this thread
> 
> (Well, most of it...)
> 
> Finding M was like finding that lost puzzle piece that was needed to complete the picture.  He soothes me and makes me a better person.


Well said! I love that you found that perfect puzzle piece that completes you!  

I've seen it happen to a handful of fellow forumites over the years and each and every time it thrills me! Shout out to Jameo, Mainman, SxyPrincess hot, Pixie, BadGirl, MigTig, Mikey...


----------



## kom526

I don't want to brag, but I did end up with the best woman in the world as my partner.

Like this:

http://news.distractify.com/people/...-found-him-will-bring-tears-to-your-eyes/?v=1


----------



## Bann

kom526 said:


> I don't want to brag, but I did end up with the best woman in the world as my partner.
> 
> Like this:
> 
> http://news.distractify.com/people/...-found-him-will-bring-tears-to-your-eyes/?v=1





"When love becomes an instinct".

That says it all.  Thanks, Kom, I love that!!


----------



## kwillia

Larry Gude said:


> Lori is funny as hell in totally unexpected ways. Razor sharp wit.
> I love her walk.
> She loves animals, plants and food and is interested in them and loves telling all about them.
> Her skin and hair always smell like heaven
> 
> 
> Too bad I ran her off.     :


Dude... it was the Crocs.  We tried to tell you.


----------



## frequentflier

dixie said:


> my so is furry, adorable, and full of joy.  I love the way his entire body wriggles when he sees me and his tail never stops wagging.  I love the way he throws back his head and howls in greeting.  That noise comes from his very soul.  I love that he still loves me when i'm grouchy and actually seems to love me more when i'm smelly.  I wouldn't trade him for george clooney, thor maybe, but not george clooney.  Benji completes me.



:like:


----------



## vraiblonde

Hank said:


> So, you're the stud?



If you only knew...


----------



## belvak

My Hubby is my best friend. He would do anything for me, and sends me flowers via text message almost every day!


----------



## DoWhat

kwillia said:


> well said! I love that you found that perfect puzzle piece that completes you!
> 
> I've seen it happen to a handful of fellow forumites over the years and each and every time it thrills me! Shout out to jameo, mainman, sxyprincess hot, pixie, badgirl, migtig, mikey...



hello!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## kwillia

DoWhat said:


> hello!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Ummm... though I know you and DidWhat IRL... you were already whatNots by the time I met you.  The folks I listed are people I know IRL from here that were single and cynical and are now believers... And I don't know Bann or Foxhound so I couldn't add them to my 'witness' list.


----------



## DoWhat

kwillia said:


> Ummm... though I know you and DidWhat IRL... you were already whatNots by the time I met you.  The folks I listed are people I know IRL from here that were single and cynical and are now believers... And I don't know Bann or Foxhound so I couldn't add them to my 'witness' list.



You knew me on the forums before I met DidWhat.


----------



## kwillia

DoWhat said:


> You knew me on the forums before I met DidWhat.


But I don't think I met you until after there was a DidWhat. You were already with her by the time we Rendezvous'd with Elvis... cause she's the one that came and peeled you off the bar stool...  Oh what a fun night that was!


----------



## RoseRed

kwillia said:


> Ummm... though I know you and DidWhat IRL... you were already whatNots by the time I met you.  The folks I listed are people I know IRL from here that were single and cynical and are now believers... And I don't know Bann or Foxhound so I couldn't add them to my 'witness' list.



Hiya sweet cheeks!


----------



## kwillia

RoseRed said:


> Hiya sweet cheeks!


It's funny the things we remember...


----------



## Taz

To be truthful, I sometimes wonder if I deserve a woman as good as A...she can put up with me, and trust me I am a bit over-honest, but she say that why she loves me.  After last divorce, I never thought I would get involved again, but we were friends for years and it just happened.


----------



## itsbob

kwillia said:


> But I don't think I met you until after there was a DidWhat. You were already with her by the time we Rendezvous'd with Elvis... cause she's the one that came and peeled you off the bar stool...  Oh what a fun night that was!



We're due another Rondevous.  Aren't we?


----------



## MarieB

migtig said:


> My husband is awesome.  I always knew that, but I don't think I realized how wonderful, truly wonderful, he is, until I got sick and was shuffled back and forth from doctor's appointments.  He takes time off from work so that he can drive me to John Hopkins and other doctor appointments and be with me and hold my hand.  We spent my birthday with me being poked and prodded and abused at John Hopkins.  He has not complained once about the changes in diet I've had to make for health reasons, that changed what food he eats as well.  He is patient, loving and kind.  He gives me hugs when I need them, and he always make the coffee (except on weekends and holidays).  He walks the dogs when I get too tired (or it's too cold for me) to take them out.  He solves problems for me - he's in the process of automating the home so I don't have to struggle with the door or lights.  He bought me a cool funky cane.  He's installed pull out shelving in the kitchen.  He carries pots for me that are too heavy for me to lift safely.  He chops vegetables for me when my body isn't cooperating.  He lets me watch boring history shows instead of the news channel when I ask.  He hands me the remote control if I ask for it without a complaint. He plants for me when it's too difficult for me and he'll pull stubborn weeds I can't get them.  He lets me fail and encourages me to succeed.  He lets me rant and rail against the world and pretends to listen.  He drives me to work when it snows.  He tries hard not to snore.  He actually listens to my advice, when it's valid.  He changes light bulbs, and gets me things I can't reach.  He dances with me when there is no music.
> 
> I could go on.  Maybe we should start the kvitch tread next?




A speedy recovery to you


----------



## ZARA

migtig said:


> My husband is awesome.  I always knew that, but I don't think I realized how wonderful, truly wonderful, he is, until I got sick and was shuffled back and forth from doctor's appointments.  He takes time off from work so that he can drive me to John Hopkins and other doctor appointments and be with me and hold my hand.  We spent my birthday with me being poked and prodded and abused at John Hopkins.  He has not complained once about the changes in diet I've had to make for health reasons, that changed what food he eats as well.  He is patient, loving and kind.  He gives me hugs when I need them, and he always make the coffee (except on weekends and holidays).  He walks the dogs when I get too tired (or it's too cold for me) to take them out.  He solves problems for me - he's in the process of automating the home so I don't have to struggle with the door or lights.  He bought me a cool funky cane.  He's installed pull out shelving in the kitchen.  He carries pots for me that are too heavy for me to lift safely.  He chops vegetables for me when my body isn't cooperating.  He lets me watch boring history shows instead of the news channel when I ask.  He hands me the remote control if I ask for it without a complaint. He plants for me when it's too difficult for me and he'll pull stubborn weeds I can't get them.  He lets me fail and encourages me to succeed.  He lets me rant and rail against the world and pretends to listen.  He drives me to work when it snows.  He tries hard not to snore.  He actually listens to my advice, when it's valid.  He changes light bulbs, and gets me things I can't reach.  He dances with me when there is no music.



Did our husband's get split at birth?!? The last line is all ways my favorite time.


----------



## DoWhat

kwillia said:


> But I don't think I met you until after there was a DidWhat. You were already with her by the time we Rendezvous'd with Elvis... cause she's the one that came and peeled you off the bar stool...  Oh what a fun night that was!



Fun night.

Do you remember the night DidWhat got a nice cold drink poured on her?


----------



## DoWhat

This song says it all.
I love my wife.


----------



## Bann

DoWhat said:


> This song says it all.
> I love my wife.
> 
> <a href="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ul041CSNJto&feature">YouTube Link</a>



Awwwwwwl!!!  You sweetie, you!  :cheekpinch:


----------



## RPMDAD

DoWhat said:


> This song says it all.
> I love my wife.



LIKE, good job DoWhat, i see brownie points in your future.


----------



## vraiblonde

DoWhat said:


> This song says it all.
> I love my wife.



You little mooshball


----------



## DoWhat

vraiblonde said:


> You little mooshball



Did you see the pics on the facebook thing.


----------



## Christy

Good thread.  Just hit one year yesterday with my guy.  Looking forward to many more because it gets better and better every day.  There is no one I'd rather spend my time with than him.  Our families melded together in a perfect, crazy, way.  He bought a truck so he could haul my trash to the transfer station just a little over a month after we met because he thought it was a travestsy that I should be hauling my own trash in my Jeep.  He fixes all my broken stuff and buys me all the stuff I won't buy for myself.  He accepts my animal hoarding.  He is also ridiculously handsome.


----------



## Vince

vraiblonde said:


> Say something nice... ...about your wife/husband/SO.
> 
> We - and by "we" I mean "I" - bitch about the opposite sex and tend to focus on the negative, so in this thread let's say what we love about our partner.


If I ever get me a girlfriend, I promise I'll say some nice sh!t about her.


----------



## Dye Tied

Christy said:


> Good thread.  Just hit one year yesterday with my guy.  Looking forward to many more because it gets better and better every day.  There is no one I'd rather spend my time with than him.  Our families melded together in a perfect, crazy, way.  He bought a truck so he could haul my trash to the transfer station just a little over a month after we met because he thought it was a travestsy that I should be hauling my own trash in my Jeep.  He fixes all my broken stuff and buys me all the stuff I won't buy for myself.  He accepts my animal hoarding.  He is also ridiculously handsome.



Hot, hot, hot and a great guy, too.


----------



## DoWhat

Dye Tied said:


> Hot, hot, hot and a great guy, too.



Thanks but I am Happily married.


----------



## Dye Tied

DoWhat said:


> Thanks but I am Happily married.


----------



## GURPS

Monello said:


> She lets me be me.



^^^^this ^^^^


----------



## vraiblonde

When I'm having control issues and being bitchy, my sweetie says, "You look so pretty today.  Your hair looks terrific."

< /bitching> < bigsmilieface>


----------



## kwillia

vraiblonde said:


> When I'm having control issues and being bitchy, my sweetie says, "You look so pretty today.  Your hair looks terrific."
> 
> < /bitching> < bigsmilieface>


He's a keeeeeper!!!!!!   And when he's being a grouchy pants you said you just moosh on him so you are a keeeeeeeeper too!!!!!!


----------



## slotpuppy

If the wife gets bitchy, I back hand her and tell her to shut up and make me a sammich.


----------



## frequentflier

slotpuppy said:


> If the wife gets bitchy, I back hand her and tell her to shut up and make me a sammich.



You dreaming again?


----------



## slotpuppy

frequentflier said:


> You dreaming again?



Yea, then the damn doorbell woke me up again.


----------



## Monello

vraiblonde said:


> When I'm having control issues and being bitchy, my sweetie says, "You look so pretty today.  Your hair looks terrific."
> 
> < /bitching> < bigsmilieface>



Where was I when you were being bitchy?


----------



## frequentflier

slotpuppy said:


> Yea, then the damn doorbell woke me up again.


----------



## Tilted

vraiblonde said:


> ...about your wife/husband/SO.
> 
> We - and by "we" I mean "I" - bitch about the opposite sex and tend to focus on the negative, so in this thread let's say what we love about our partner.
> 
> M is a doll.  He's always loving and patient with me, even when I'm snappish and being stupid.  He is great around the house - cooks, does dishes, takes the trash out without prompting, walks the dog in the morning so I can sleep in, he rubs my back and says sweet things to me.  This morning he brought me coffee in bed.  He's much more thoughtful than I am.
> 
> Your turn!  Say something nice about your sweetie.



I've got something nice that I'd say about women in general. I hope this does't come off as a backhanded compliment, but it might.

I'd say that most women are pretty easy to please. As mush as we guys like to pretend otherwise, and although women as a group do have their quirks and/or flaws, you all typically don't ask much of us. If we make the slightest effort, show the slightest concern, do the smallest things, the women in our lives seem tickled pink. That's surely not true of all women, but it's true of most. At least, that's been my experience. And... if we happen to make a moderate amount of effort, if we go above and beyond what's required just a bit every once and a while, you gals are off telling the world how we're the greatest boyfriend / husband / man in all of creation.

So, anyway, there's my nice thing about women in general: You don't ask much, you're satisfied with a small amount of effort and a minimal display of concern. We men pretend otherwise, but deep down we know we have it pretty good when it comes to female expectations. We won't admit that, not in specific contexts (and sometimes not even to ourselves), but we know it.


----------



## Larry Gude

Tilted said:


> I've got something nice that I'd say about women in general. I hope this does't come off as a backhanded compliment, but it might.
> 
> I'd say that most women are pretty easy to please. As mush as we guys like to pretend otherwise, and although women as a group do have their quirks and/or flaws, you all typically don't ask much of us. If we make the slightest effort, show the slightest concern, do the smallest things, the women in our lives seem tickled pink. That's surely not true of all women, but it's true of most. At least, that's been my experience. And... if we happen to make a moderate amount of effort, if we go above and beyond what's required just a bit every once and a while, you gals are off telling the world how we're the greatest boyfriend / husband / man in all of creation.
> 
> So, anyway, there's my nice thing about women in general: You don't ask much, you're satisfied with a small amount of effort and a minimal display of concern. We men pretend otherwise, but deep down we know we have it pretty good when it comes to female expectations. We won't admit that, not in specific contexts (and sometimes not even to ourselves), but we know it.



You ever been married?


----------



## Tilted

Larry Gude said:


> You ever been married?



No, maybe that's the difference (and the key). 

I've been in a number of long-term live-in relationships though, and that's been my experience even in those relationships - i.e., even dealing with them on a constant, day in day out basis, long after the infatuation of the unknown has passed. It's of course not the same as being married in some important ways though.


EDIT: Do you mean to suggest to me that women, who aren't otherwise, become insufferable or just very demanding when they get married?


----------



## Larry Gude

Tilted said:


> No, maybe that's the difference (and the key).
> 
> I've been in a number of long-term live-in relationships though, and that's been my experience even in those relationships - i.e., even dealing with them on a constant, day in day out basis, long after the infatuation of the unknown has passed. It's of course not the same as being married in some important ways though.



Have you any children?


----------



## Tilted

Larry Gude said:


> Have you any children?



No.

Are you suggesting that women, who aren't otherwise, become demanding of their husbands / boyfriends when they have children?


----------



## Tilted

Larry - You're starting to make me think I've been supremely wise, rather than just romantically impetuous (that's probably not the right term, I'll have to search for the right one), all these years.


----------



## Larry Gude

Tilted said:


> No.
> 
> Are you suggesting that women, who aren't otherwise, become demanding of their husbands / boyfriends when they have children?



Not at all. What I am saying, not suggesting, is that marriage and kids changes pretty much everything for women AND men. 

There is nothing more wonderful and effortless in the world than that magical being in love stage. What then happens is...life. A bump here, a slip there, a disagreement over there and then, things become challenging and difficult. From there, it all boils down to conflict resolution. Do you do it peacefully, satisfactorily, for both parties? If yes, you go on to live happily ever after. If not, you find ways to make do. If not that, then, it comes apart. 

If your original statement were remotely true, that it is easy to please a woman, there'd never be a divorce if for no other reason than guys would prefer everything to be peachy double keen all the time. That is NOT to blame it on women, at all. Women don't want to be unhappy, in general, any more than men. But, over time, fissures develop and they need to be fixed to the satisfaction of both sides or they get worse. 

To compound things, I know guys with LONG time happy marriages, from their view, where I can't begin to believe their wives are happy and, the relationships as they are, are NOTHING I'd want my marriage to be. I know guys with long time marriages who say they are happy but, again, not my kind of happy. And then there are the long term marriages where both people are happy enough. 

Again, it is EASY to please a woman at some points and anything but at others and that, again, isn't her fault or the guys. It's the challenges of life. Kids. Time. 

Vrai is my ex and she seems to have found an AWESOME guy and the little I know about it, from my experience, he truly sounds like THE guy for her. Maybe that's the key, to have your ex pick your Mr. or Mrs. Right because no one knows you, good and bad, like an ex and no one knows their own shortcomings in that relationship, obviously, like you know your own. This dude sounds like he has every strength, for her, where I was weak. It's not that I picked him or had anything to do about it but, again, from my seat, it could be a guide to "Here is how to make it good; choose well at the outset."


----------



## Larry Gude

Tilted said:


> Larry - You're starting to make me think I've been supremely wise, rather than just romantically impetuous (that's probably not the right term, I'll have to search for the right one), all these years.



 

Depends on what you want out of life. I'd have been very happy had I been able to make my last marriage work but, I couldn't. So, if what you're doing is fulfilling and satisfying, winnah winnah!


----------



## vraiblonde

Tilted, I agree and I don't meant this to sound crappy but women learn to have low expectations when it comes to men being sweet and thoughtful.  That's just not what they do, as a general rule.  So yes, when you *are* sweet and thoughtful - even when it's just something small - we will fawn on you and make a big deal out of it.  This is assuming a genuinely loving and committed relationship; if she's in it for some other reason she won't give a damn what you do, you will be wrong.

Something I've noticed:

"They" say that if you treat your man like a king, he will treat you like a princess.  That has not been my experience.  I have found that the better you treat your man, the more lazy and complacent he becomes and figures he's doing enough to keep you happy, so why bother making any effort?  Monello is the first relationship I've had where we are our own little mutual admiration society and the more thoughtful and kind one is, the other ratchets up to match or exceed.  We'd give you a toothache it's so sweet.


----------



## frequentflier

vraiblonde said:


> Tilted, I agree and I don't meant this to sound crappy but women learn to have low expectations when it comes to men being sweet and thoughtful.  That's just not what they do, as a general rule.  So yes, when you *are* sweet and thoughtful - even when it's just something small - we will fawn on you and make a big deal out of it.  This is assuming a genuinely loving and committed relationship; if she's in it for some other reason she won't give a damn what you do, you will be wrong.
> 
> Something I've noticed:
> 
> "They" say that if you treat your man like a king, he will treat you like a princess.  That has not been my experience.  I have found that the better you treat your man, the more lazy and complacent he becomes and figures he's doing enough to keep you happy, so why bother making any effort?  Monello is the first relationship I've had where we are our own little mutual admiration society and the more thoughtful and kind one is, the other ratchets up to match or exceed.  We'd give you a toothache it's so sweet.



Anyone recommendations on a good dentist?


----------



## slotpuppy

vraiblonde said:


> Tilted, I agree and I don't meant this to sound crappy but women learn to have low expectations when it comes to men being sweet and thoughtful.  That's just not what they do, as a general rule.  So yes, when you *are* sweet and thoughtful - even when it's just something small - we will fawn on you and make a big deal out of it.  This is assuming a genuinely loving and committed relationship; if she's in it for some other reason she won't give a damn what you do, you will be wrong.
> 
> Something I've noticed:
> 
> "They" say that if you treat your man like a king, he will treat you like a princess.  That has not been my experience.  I have found that the better you treat your man, the more lazy and complacent he becomes and figures he's doing enough to keep you happy, so why bother making any effort?  Monello is the first relationship I've had where we are our own little mutual admiration society and the more thoughtful and kind one is, the other ratchets up to match or exceed.  We'd give you a toothache it's so sweet.



From what I saw at dinner, you two do make a good couple.


----------



## Tilted

Larry Gude said:


> Not at all. What I am saying, not suggesting, is that marriage and kids changes pretty much everything for women AND men.
> 
> There is nothing more wonderful and effortless in the world than that magical being in love stage. What then happens is...life. A bump here, a slip there, a disagreement over there and then, things become challenging and difficult. From there, it all boils down to conflict resolution. Do you do it peacefully, satisfactorily, for both parties? If yes, you go on to live happily ever after. If not, you find ways to make do. If not that, then, it comes apart.
> 
> If your original statement were remotely true, that it is easy to please a woman, there'd never be a divorce if for no other reason than guys would prefer everything to be peachy double keen all the time. That is NOT to blame it on women, at all. Women don't want to be unhappy, in general, any more than men. But, over time, fissures develop and they need to be fixed to the satisfaction of both sides or they get worse.
> 
> To compound things, I know guys with LONG time happy marriages, from their view, where I can't begin to believe their wives are happy and, the relationships as they are, are NOTHING I'd want my marriage to be. I know guys with long time marriages who say they are happy but, again, not my kind of happy. And then there are the long term marriages where both people are happy enough.
> 
> Again, it is EASY to please a woman at some points and anything but at others and that, again, isn't her fault or the guys. It's the challenges of life. Kids. Time.
> 
> Vrai is my ex and she seems to have found an AWESOME guy and the little I know about it, from my experience, he truly sounds like THE guy for her. Maybe that's the key, to have your ex pick your Mr. or Mrs. Right because no one knows you, good and bad, like an ex and no one knows their own shortcomings in that relationship, obviously, like you know your own. This dude sounds like he has every strength, for her, where I was weak. It's not that I picked him or had anything to do about it but, again, from my seat, it could be a guide to "Here is how to make it good; choose well at the outset."



Understood.

But I'm not just talking about women being easy to please in the early stages of relationships, when infatuation and the newness of love suppress whatever incompatibilities might exist or the complications of everyday life. I'm talking about years down the road, I'm talking about after you've lived with someone for many years even. It's been my experience that women remain very easy to please, and when my girlfriends have been unhappy it's been pretty easy for me to identify that it was because I wasn't making even a slight effort to let them know I still cared, not because they had become demanding. I get much the same sense about other relationships when friends have described to me what's going on in theirs - it's like, dude, what do you expect, you aren't making any effort at all to let her know that you, you know, care. What you say she's asking you for isn't that much, it isn't unreasonable.

Frankly, I think guys in general are spoiled. Women aren't that hard to please, you just have to make some effort. Of course, your mileage may vary, but that's been my experience.

Oh, and my point in asking about marriage is that I can't really speak to how that affects things. Perhaps it does change the dynamic such that women become more demanding. If that's the case, that's the case. But it isn't just being together for a length of time that does it, not in my experience. I've been in a couple of relationships that were considerably longer than lots of failed marriages. And even at the end of those relationships, my girlfriends weren't at all demanding. It was mostly me no longer being interested in putting in any effort.

Anyway, from my perspective that's how I see it: Women in general are pretty easy to please, both in the beginning of relationships and years later. Maybe marriage tends to change that. Maybe having kids tends to change that. Maybe everyone's experience is different, or perhaps it's their perspective or their own expectations. Maybe I've just been lucky and had great girlfriends, though - with respect to them - I don't think it's been *just* that.


----------



## Larry Gude

Tilted said:


> Understood.
> 
> 
> ...it's like, dude, what do you expect, you aren't making any effort at all to let her know that you, you know, care. What you say she's asking you for isn't that much, it isn't unreasonable.
> 
> Frankly, I think guys in general are spoiled. Women aren't that hard to please, you just have to make some effort. Of course, your mileage may vary, but that's been my experience.
> 
> Oh, and my point in asking about marriage is that I can't really speak to how that affects things. Perhaps it does change the dynamic such that women become more demanding. If that's the case, that's the case.  :




You're going to get me killed. Dead.  

I am NOT saying 'women become more demanding'. I am saying marriage, kids, makes the relationship more...challenging. You ever ask yourself why you were doing less for her? Or ask your pals why they're doing less? It sure isn't so she'll be less lovey dovey. It sure isn't because you, or they, want problems. 

Why did you, do you, do less over time? Your pals?


----------



## Tilted

Larry Gude said:


> You're going to get me killed. Dead.
> 
> I am NOT saying 'women become more demanding'. I am saying marriage, kids, makes the relationship more...challenging. You ever ask yourself why you were doing less for her? Or ask your pals why they're doing less? It sure isn't so she'll be less lovey dovey. It sure isn't because you, or they, want problems.
> 
> Why did you, do you, do less over time? Your pals?



I wouldn't say that as a rule I did less over time, but that was probably a tendency. And what I was talking about there were situations from quite a while ago, before I had a bit of an awakening about myself and life in general. So, the dynamics that applied then don't really apply for me now - at least, I hope they don't.

That said, for me I think it was just that I wasn't interested in the relationships anymore. I wasn't in love anymore, not in the same way. Sometimes that happens. But the point is that the deterioration of the relationships didn't have to do with the women being demanding at all. Even many years in, they remained pretty easy to please. That's my general point - again, based on my experience - women are not hard to please.

As for why other guys might not make much effort, I suppose there's all kinds of reasons. For one, the same reason I indicated with regard to myself. And then, as a baseline I think guys are spoiled. We don't expect to have to make much effort, so having to make any effort can be resented. Of course, that's not always the case and everybody's different, but I think that's a tendency in guys more so than in females. Females seem to expect to have to make an effort, they seem to expect to need to go to greater lengths in order to keep the interest of their lover. I think love for women is experienced more as an impulse to give, to do for, to take care of, than it is experienced as such by men. That's not to say men don't experience it the same way, but I don't think as many men experience it as strongly and consistently that way.

We could probably get lost speculating why that's the case (if we accept that it is), but I don't suppose we should for now. But, as a general comment, I think there are powerful evolutionary forces that underlie many of the different tendencies that we see respectively in men and in women.


----------



## Tilted

Oh, and I accept that marriage and kids might make relationships more challenging. That's part of what I was asking. I don't dismiss that possibility for a minute.


----------



## Monello

Tilted said:


> I had a bit of an awakening about myself and life in general.


^^ This ^^

I think you are on to something here.


----------



## vraiblonde

This discussion evolution makes me think about that whole toilet seat business.  I remember asking...I think it was Tox...  "It takes about 2 seconds to put the seat down when you're done peeing.  Literally 2 seconds to make your wife happy.  So why don't you do it?"

I think the answer was, "Because it's not important to me."  Or something along those lines.

That was amazing to me.  2 seconds to make your woman happy and you can't put forth that effort?  Can't remember because it's not important to you to spend 2 seconds making her happy??  Even if it's just a stupid control issue thing, we're talking about 2 seconds here to eliminate some marital strife.

:shrug:


----------



## Larry Gude

Tilted said:


> I wouldn't say that as a rule I did less over time, but that was probably a tendency. And what I was talking about there were situations from quite a while ago, before I had a bit of an awakening about myself and life in general. So, the dynamics that applied then don't really apply for me now - at least, I hope they don't.
> 
> That said, for me I think it was just that I wasn't interested in the relationships anymore. I wasn't in love anymore, not in the same way. Sometimes that happens. But the point is that the deterioration of the relationships didn't have to do with the women being demanding at all. Even many years in, they remained pretty easy to please. That's my general point - again, based on my experience - women are not hard to please. .



Ok but, you've just throw a whole other premise into this. I was assuming a relationship you wanted and the ease of keeping her happy. No longer being interested is a whole other animal.


----------



## Toxick

vraiblonde said:


> Your turn!  Say something nice about your sweetie.







1) She's really, really hot.
2) And she makes me laugh. It's amazing how few people I know IRL who can truly crack me up.
3) It boggles me just how important 2 is.


----------



## Hank

Toxick said:


> 1) She's really, really hot.
> .



Pic? We will be the judge of that.


----------



## Larry Gude

vraiblonde said:


> This discussion evolution makes me think about that whole toilet seat business.  I remember asking...I think it was Tox...  "It takes about 2 seconds to put the seat down when you're done peeing.  Literally 2 seconds to make your wife happy.  So why don't you do it?"
> 
> I think the answer was, "Because it's not important to me."  Or something along those lines.
> 
> That was amazing to me.  2 seconds to make your woman happy and you can't put forth that effort?  Can't remember because it's not important to you to spend 2 seconds making her happy??  Even if it's just a stupid control issue thing, we're talking about 2 seconds here to eliminate some marital strife.
> 
> :shrug:




Ok, but, this is The core of the guy/girl thing. By the same token, it only takes HER 2 seconds to NOT be mad at him. In a perfectly rational world, he makes an effort to remember something he is not wired to consider and, mostly, takes those 2 seconds while, at the same time, when he forgets, she takes that 2 seconds to set it down and remembers something she is not wired to do; NOT get mad about the toilet seat. Give/give. 

But, noooooo.. What happens is, because guys don't think, naturally, of toilets seats as an important thing, such as, say, the remote, we forget and she looks at the toilet seat like we look at the remote, a mission critical thing, when we forget, it's as though we've done something seriously wrong...like misplace the remote. 

And, so it goes.


----------



## Toxick

vraiblonde said:


> This discussion evolution makes me think about that whole toilet seat business.  I remember asking...I think it was Tox...  "It takes about 2 seconds to put the seat down when you're done peeing.  Literally 2 seconds to make your wife happy.  So why don't you do it?"





I may have said that... but in all actuality ExMrsToxick presented the most convincing argument (at least it convinced me) for putting the toilet seat down, and I have not once forgotten to put it down ever since.


She was discussing the dismal condition of the family bathroom - and how it becomes a disaster area every damned day - with the children, and the importance of courtesy in the bathroom. Especially when it comes to things like picking up your clothes when bathing, and replacing a roll of toilet paper when you're done, and putting the lid back on the toothpaste, and telling my daughter how important it was not to leave razors in the bathtub when legs have been shaven... etc.


And when we came to the part of the discussion about disposing of the remnants of feminine hygiene (whereupon my boys became visibly uncomfortable to my unrelenting amusement), and how courtesy is in this regard is critical.




Then she said that since females are courteous enough not to leave their uteran slough lying around the bathroom, is it really too outrageous to expect a little courtesy with the toilet seat from the men.

I decided that it's not outrageous at all.






Give & take, etc.

It is no longer an extra step just to humor the old lady any more - it is a real and vital part of the ritual.


----------



## vraiblonde

Toxick said:


> uteran slough





I'm glad you've seen the light.


----------



## kwillia

vraiblonde said:


> Something I've noticed:
> 
> "They" say that if you treat your man like a king, he will treat you like a princess.  That has not been my experience.  I have found that the better you treat your man, the more lazy and complacent he becomes and figures he's doing enough to keep you happy, so why bother making any effort?  Monello is the first relationship I've had where we are our own little mutual admiration society and the more thoughtful and kind one is, the other ratchets up to match or exceed.  We'd give you a toothache it's so sweet.


 See it all the time.


----------



## Toxick

Hank said:


> Pic? We will be the judge of that.






I think I'll respect her privacy for the time being.


----------



## frequentflier

Toxick said:


> I may have said that... but in all actuality ExMrsToxick presented the most convincing argument (at least it convinced me) for putting the toilet seat down, and I have not once forgotten to put it down ever since.
> 
> 
> She was discussing the dismal condition of the family bathroom - and how it becomes a disaster area every damned day - with the children, and the importance of courtesy in the bathroom. Especially when it comes to things like picking up your clothes when bathing, and replacing a roll of toilet paper when you're done, and putting the lid back on the toothpaste, and telling my daughter how important it was not to leave razors in the bathtub when legs have been shaven... etc.
> 
> 
> And when we came to the part of the discussion about disposing of the remnants of feminine hygiene (whereupon my boys became visibly uncomfortable to my unrelenting amusement), and how courtesy is in this regard is critical.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then she said that since females are courteous enough not to leave their uteran slough lying around the bathroom, is it really too outrageous to expect a little courtesy with the toilet seat from the men.
> 
> I decided that it's not outrageous at all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Give & take, etc.
> 
> It is no longer an extra step just to humor the old lady any more - it is a real and vital part of the ritual.


----------



## Larry Gude

Toxick said:


> ExMrsToxick presented the most convincing argument  .



Apparently not convincing enough? Or what?


----------



## Toxick

Larry Gude said:


> Apparently not convincing enough? Or what?





Convinced me enough to continue putting the toilet seat down.


----------



## vraiblonde

Tilted said:


> again, based on my experience - women are not hard to please.



It could be that you are naturally considerate.  You come across that way on here, so I can see where you might be a bit more in touch than most men with regard to your relationships.  Therefore you would not find women hard to please in general, whereas another man would find them universally impossible.


----------



## Larry Gude

Toxick said:


> Convinced me enough to continue putting the toilet seat down.



But, she is Ex, yes? So....


----------



## Toxick

Larry Gude said:


> But, she is Ex, yes? So....





We didn't split up because of the toilet seat.

It was a ####load of other things. And we're still buds.




Also, I do, indeed, put the toilet seat down when I deuce at her place.


----------



## HeavyChevy75

I will say something nice. 

I am still on dating vacation mostly because after the past couple of years it just has been rough. Every time I think I am ready to go out on a date..I do it and the guy ends up being a total douche or mooch-wannbe or looking for a sugar momma. Sometimes they make it to a 2nd date and make about that if we go any further I need to rethink the time I spend with horse. Another time the guy wanted to date me because he was tired of paying riding lessons and wanted me to let her ride MY horse. Sure...not going to happen.


----------



## Larry Gude

Toxick said:


> Also, I do, indeed, put the toilet seat down when I deuce at her place.




Romantic.


----------



## Toxick

Larry Gude said:


> Romantic.





Courtesy. 

She's an ex. Romance is moot.


----------



## Im_Me

HeavyChevy75 said:


> I will say something nice.
> 
> I am still on dating vacation mostly because after the past couple of years it just has been rough. Every time I think I am ready to go out on a date..I do it and the guy ends up being a total douche or mooch-wannbe or looking for a sugar momma. Sometimes they make it to a 2nd date and make about that if we go any further I need to rethink the time I spend with horse. Another time the guy wanted to date me because he was tired of paying riding lessons and wanted me to let her ride MY horse. Sure...not going to happen.



  You are right on that you have to dine with a few toads (though don't necessarily have to kiss them!) to find a "keeper"....... and you have to take an occasional break to save your sanity while you're picking through the reject pool.  

I just wondered if you really intended to actually say something nice and just forgot?


----------



## Larry Gude

Im_Me said:


> I just wondered if you really intended to actually say something nice and just forgot?


----------



## Larry Gude

Toxick said:


> Romance is moot.



That some sort of French technique????


----------



## vraiblonde

Im_Me said:


> I just wondered if you really intended to actually say something nice and just forgot?


----------



## Toxick

Larry Gude said:


> That some sort of French technique????



I'm not sure what the French - or any Yurpeen - view of Toilet-Seat etiquette is...
That's an interesting research project.


----------



## MMDad

Im_Me said:


> I just wondered if you really intended to actually say something nice and just forgot?



Nice is relative. Maybe it was very nice compared to what she could have said.


----------



## Monello

vraiblonde said:


> Hell, I even deleted a lot of my post before I hit the button.    if I left it all stand I'd have really made you sick.


----------



## acommondisaster

Chasey_Lane said:


> My husband lets me hoard doggies.



I want your husband.


----------



## luvmygdaughters

He makes me laugh, he is unselfish and he's just fun to be around.  He does cook occasionally, he will scrub the bathroom floor and he does his own laundry.


----------



## withrespect

withrespect said:


> My husband is patient and calm with me. Even when I am all
> 
> 
> We balance each other out.   He's like Valium... I'm like...well... Red Bull.


Even more applicable with my current husband.  Hopefully I don't ever have to find a third husband... if there are three men in this world that would marry my crazy ass then brace yourself... the rapture is coming.


----------



## vraiblonde

This was a good thread (most of it).  My posts still stand, 5 years and thousands of miles later.  Monello and I rarely have conflict because neither of us enjoys it.  Even on stressful moving days we don't take it out on each other. 

One of my favorite things about Monello is that I can ask him nicely to do/not do something....and that's it.  I rarely have to ask him twice, and never have to get pissed because I've asked him numerous times and he's agreed but was really ignoring me.  It's important to us to make each other happy, especially since what's being asked is typically small and effortless.   

Monello likes his t-shirts folded a certain way, so I do it.  I've had a couple of fellow laundry-doers ask me why I fold his shirts that way, and the answer is because that's what he wants and it takes me an extra 5 minutes every week or so to make him happy.  He (or we) makes up the bed every morning because I like a made bed and it doesn't take him much effort to do it.  There's no, "Grrr....I don't want to do this thing...grrrr..." or bitching about it or acting like you're some saint because you do it once.  We do it all the time because it's a small thing that makes the other person happy. 

That is a lot bigger deal than some people might think.


----------



## Auntie Biache'

He hasn't killed my yet.


----------



## Auntie Biache'

withrespect said:


> We balance each other out.   He's like Valium... I'm like...well... Red Bull.



I branded us Fast Forward and Pause.  He's Fast Forward.


----------



## Monello

littlelady said:


> Wow, Monello. Blast from the past.  I see mamatutu is in the line up.  How fun is this!  Nice bump.  Where is Hank?  I miss him so.


I bumped this over 4 years ago.  You must have really slow internet in MoCo.  How in the world did you think to reply to this thread?


----------



## Monello

vraiblonde said:


> We do it all the time because it's a small thing that makes the other person happy.
> 
> That is a lot bigger deal than some people might think.





That's why I stop and get you a fizzy soda when I go by the C store.  Or hot oil, depending on the day.

Funny how often the little things take minimal effort but give the most satisfaction to both parties.


----------



## ReadingTheNews

My husband is the absolute best person I know.


----------



## Monello

acommondisaster said:


> I want your husband.


Kinky.


----------



## BernieP

A ****ing Female Dog, one miserable, nasty person.


----------



## Bann

BernieP said:


> A ****ing Female Dog, one miserable, nasty person.


?


----------



## Auntie Biache'

Tilted said:


> No, maybe that's the difference (and the key).
> 
> I've been in a number of long-term live-in relationships though, and that's been my experience even in those relationships - i.e., even dealing with them on a constant, day in day out basis, long after the infatuation of the unknown has passed. It's of course not the same as being married in some important ways though.
> 
> 
> EDIT: Do you mean to suggest to me that women, who aren't otherwise, become insufferable or just very demanding when they get married?



Women are not any more complicated than most men.  Men that think they are, are just being obtuse, or maybe even self absorbed.


----------



## itsbob

ReadingTheNews said:


> My husband is the absolute best person I know.


You haven't met BadGirl's husband yet..


----------



## Bann

How did this old thread get resurrected?


----------



## PrchJrkr

Bann said:


> How did this old thread get resurrected?


Cabin fever...


----------



## BernieP

Bann said:


> ?


Say Something nice ......about your wife/husband/SO. 

That's the nicest thing I could say about that carbon lifeform


----------



## mitzi

Bann said:


> How did this old thread get resurrected?



Better yet, why?


----------



## Monello

mitzi said:


> Better yet, why?


Tell the truth.  Your guy's in the dog house, isn't he?


----------



## BadGirl

I'm going to have to subscribe to Premo status so I can go in and edit my first response.


----------



## kom526

My wife is the best recipe reader! I actually look forward to leftovers but my oldest boy also enjoys her cooking.


----------



## mitzi

Monello said:


> Tell the truth.  Your guy's in the dog house, isn't he?
> 
> View attachment 146620



Nope


----------



## Monello

Guess who had their first date 6 years ago.


----------



## vraiblonde

Monello said:


> Guess who had their first date 6 years ago.



We're still on our second date.


----------



## vraiblonde

mitzi said:


> Better yet, why?



Because some of us are in happy relationships and enjoy re-reading the nice things we've said about each other.  Nobody is forcing you to read it.


----------



## Bann

vraiblonde said:


> Because some of us are in happy relationships and enjoy re-reading the nice things we've said about each other.  Nobody is forcing you to read it.


 
The reason I asked my question was one of the more recent previous posts didn't seem like a nice sentiment.


----------



## mitzi

vraiblonde said:


> Nobody is forcing you to read it.



I didn't, other than a few.


----------



## itsbob

vraiblonde said:


> We're still on our second date.


But most ladies don't put out til the 3rd or 4th date... that kinda sucks.


----------



## BernieP

itsbob said:


> But most ladies don't put out til the 3rd or 4th date... that kinda sucks.


some do that on the first date


----------



## phreddyp

itsbob said:


> But most ladies don't put out til the 3rd or 4th date... that kinda sucks.


 You either need to get out more or learn to bath properly !


----------



## Jurgo

If I may...

I love that LR...

tries his best to sound smart
tries his best to be funny
dramatically groans in ecstasy to make me feel larger than I am (I ain’t packing much, lol)
swallows every last glop 
puts on these charming, public performances of relationship tiffs just to let me know he’s still interested 
gently weeps while climaxing
makes me my gotdaym sammiches every time, pretty much on time
knows how to take a real arse whoopin’
knows his place (even if a few gentle slaps are required as an initial reminder)
can dress himself


----------

